# Bullseye (daredevil) Vs TenTen (Naruto) in a test of accuracy and skill



## gtw1983 (Nov 13, 2006)

Both fighters are exceptionally skilled at throwing projectiles, hitting thier targets with almost 100% acuracy.

They also seem to compliment each other since both are skilled at hand to hand combat.

TenTens master,Might Guy is an expert in the physical arts and more than likely has taught all 3 members of his team how to use some hardcore Taijutsu
even though it seems her preference is for Weaponry.


*Rules for the bout*

1- Both fighters may use only weapons that can be used physically or thrown as projectiles along with any other physical attacks.

2- the amount of projectile weapons they posses is unlimited,stopping only when one of them is defeated.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 13, 2006)

If Bullseye can lift it and throw it, he can kill somebody with it. Anything becomes a deadly weapon with him, so his choice of weapons is much, much greater than TenTen.

Plus, he's actually killed people. TenTen has yet to do much besides fail miserably.


----------



## EXhack (Nov 13, 2006)

TenTen = Spam Fail

Bullseye = Sniper Spatula


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 13, 2006)

10 10 will win because she can immerse her weapons in chakra and make the impact stronger by doing so,


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 13, 2006)

And Bullseye could kill her with a Dart, a knife, a sword, a broken glass, a knitting needle, the number 7, or a spider-man action figure.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know, from what I checked, Bullseye can transfrom your regular hair pin into a killing projectile. TenTen on the other hand, has a lot of weaponry but she never managed to kill someone in the manga . . . yet.

If someone showed me what Bullseye can do . . . 



jplaya2023 said:


> 10 10 will win because she can immerse her weapons in chakra and make the impact stronger by doing so,


 Please prove it. Did the databook mention that special skill ? No ? I thought so, please try again.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 13, 2006)

The Wanderer said:


> I don't know, from what I checked, Bullseye can transfrom your regular hair pin into a killing projectile. TenTen on the other hand, has a lot of weaponry but she never managed to kill someone in the manga . . . yet.
> 
> If someone showed me what Bullseye can do . . .
> 
> Please prove it. Did the databook mention that special skill ? No ? I thought so, please try again.



It's a common skill. Placing Chakra in the bottom of your feet to walk on water to walk on it or picking up weapons with chakra. Sasuke did this on one scan. Using chakra to augment your strength is another one.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 13, 2006)

The Wanderer said:


> Please prove it. Did the databook mention that special skill ? No ? I thought so, please try again.



Umm........... naruto nins can basically manipulate chakra to their choosing


----------



## Gooba (Nov 13, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> 10 10 will win because she can immerse her weapons in chakra and make the impact stronger by doing so,


Why does that matter?  Bullseye doesn't need to do that because anything is already deadly.  Overkill doesn't matter, just the kill part does.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 13, 2006)

I think Itachi would be a better match. I'd like to see him and Bullseye go at it, it's hard for me to choose though, but for Tenten VS Bullseye, Bullseye takes it.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 13, 2006)

Gooba said:


> Why does that matter?  Bullseye doesn't need to do that because anything is already deadly.  Overkill doesn't matter, just the kill part does.



10 10 can dodge bullseye using her own weapons, not to mention she'll own him H2H,or use seals and kill him. I really seeno plausible way bullseye wins


----------



## atom (Nov 13, 2006)

This is stupid, there is no way Tenten can win seeing her current abilities.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 13, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> 10 10 can dodge bullseye using her own weapons, not to mention she'll own him H2H,or use seals and kill him. I really seeno plausible way bullseye wins



Bullseye takes on people with superhuman agility, strength, and endurance all the time. If you don't think he can use ANYTHING as a weapon, let's recall some of the stuff he's done:

* Used his teeth to crack Daredevil's club, nearly in half.
* Used some other teeth to crack someone's skull open.
* Cut someone's throat with a playing card.
* Killed someone with a toothpick from a hundred yards away.
* Threw a manhole cover and richocheted it off multiple spots to take out a car going at fast speed.
* Impaled Elektra (a ninja, mind you) with her own sai.
* Managed to take out most of the Punisher's weapons and wound him, while dodging his shots.

His skeleton has a bunch of adamantium in it, as well. Basically, unless you have supersenses like Spiderman or Daredevil or Wolverine, or you're durable enough to simply take the shots, he'll find a way to kill you.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 13, 2006)

TenTen loses horribly.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Darklyre said:


> Bullseye takes on people with superhuman agility, strength, and endurance all the time. If you don't think he can use ANYTHING as a weapon, let's recall some of the stuff he's done:
> 
> * Used his teeth to crack Daredevil's club, nearly in half.
> * Used some other teeth to crack someone's skull open.
> ...





so what does he do when 10 10 summons all those weapons and fires at super speeds. He isnt going to be able to dodge them because he's slow, he has no counter attack like temari, so he's dead.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 14, 2006)

Tenten jumps 20 feet in the air throws her bomb and game over.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Tenten jumps 20 feet in the air throws her bomb and game over.


Bullseye throws his shoe at TenTen mid jump. She dies before she can even lift her hand.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sasori said:


> Bullseye throws his shoe at TenTen mid jump. She dies before she can even lift her hand.



fanboy much???


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2006)

^ lol i've never read one page of a comic book in my life


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sasori said:


> ^ lol i've never read one page of a comic book in my life




so u admit your making up shit


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 14, 2006)

gtw1983 said:


> Both fighters are exceptionally skilled at throwing projectiles, hitting thier targets with almost 100% acuracy.
> 
> They also seem to compliment each other since both are skilled at hand to hand combat.
> 
> ...


Bullseye may have her beat in throwing ability, but Narutoverse ninjutsu skill gives Tenten the win here...


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> so u admit your making up shit


Even if he is, given what I have seen of Bullseye in the various comics, that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

Honestly, I don't see what TenTen can do that Bullseye can't do better....


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Honestly, I don't see what TenTen can do that Bullseye can't do better....



she can throw more weapons at once than bullseye. She's faster, better H2H fighter, and can form seals that can win the battle.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

Care to prove any of that?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> she can throw more weapons at once than bullseye. She's faster, better H2H fighter, and can form seals that can win the battle.


Prove that, plus, Bullseye only needs to throw 1 object anyways to kill her.  Like I said, overkill doesn't matter.  If she could blow up a planet 10 seconds into the fight, but he could slit her throat in 5, he would be the victor even if it was a much smaller effect.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Care to prove any of that?



rewatch the 10 10 temari fight when she did the big weapon summon. Has bullseye ever done anything such


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> rewatch the 10 10 temari fight when she did the big weapon summon. Has bullseye ever done anything such


Re-read that fight, has Tenten ever done anything such?

Hint: don't use filler.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

He doesn't need to. Quality > Quantity. While she throws a bunch of random stuff in all directions that can be dodged easily, he kills her with a toothpick stabbed in her throat.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Gooba said:


> Prove that, plus, Bullseye only needs to throw 1 object anyways to kill her.  Like I said, overkill doesn't matter.  If she could blow up a planet 10 seconds into the fight, but he could slit her throat in 5, he would be the victor even if it was a much smaller effect.



but the thing is, she would dodge that attack and counter with 10X as much weapons as bullseye throws. She wouldnt be stupid enough to attack him head on so she'll set up traps and use cloak to sneak around. 

10 10 = a konoha nin capable of destroying large areas with her weapons

bullseye = a human with great accuracy


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

Prove she can dodge it, when he can hit people like Daredevil who have superhuman dodging skills.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Prove she can dodge it, when he can hit people like Daredevil who have superhuman dodging skills.



DD dodging skills are no where near konoha nins in terms of that. They routinely dodge shurikens, avoid exploding tags, suitons, jutso's etc....


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> DD dodging skills are no where near konoha nins in terms of that. They routinely dodge shurikens, avoid exploding tags, suitons, jutso's etc....


So does DD...



> but the thing is, she would dodge that attack and counter with 10X as much weapons as bullseye throws. She wouldnt be stupid enough to attack him head on so she'll set up traps and use cloak to sneak around.


How come she gets to set up traps and sneak around, but Bullseye doesn't.  While she does all that he sets up a sniper tower and gets her in the skull before she knows what is happening.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

come on now, ninja's are the best at setting up traps, and using cloak to move around. Bullseye best chance is an open area combat where she is visible. Once she is cloaked he's dead.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> come on now, ninja's are the best at setting up traps, and using cloak to move around. Bullseye best chance is an open area combat where she is visible. Once she is cloaked he's dead.


So she gets prep time and he has to stand around like an idiot?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Gooba said:


> So does DD...



If u put DD in the narutoverse and had him go through the routine training as the other nins, i doubt he would be able to keep up in training because of his blindness. Yes he can perceive objects but for things like exploding tags and such on timers how does he know when to dodge and when to counter. 

@EM your severely overrated bullseye, his trap making skills cant even begin to compare to konoha nins who set up traps wherever they go to cover their footsteps and keep away enemies. Bullseye normally fights in an open city, while konoha nins are the forest, woods, plains etc... So terrain is very important in this fight


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> If u put DD in the narutoverse and had him go through the routine training as the other nins, i doubt he would be able to keep up in training because of his blindness. Yes he can perceive objects but for things like exploding tags and such on timers how does he know when to dodge and when to counter.


Why does that matter?  Or show of dodging skill?  The only dodging feats are... dodging objects.  Not timing when to jump away from a timed explosion.  That is a knowledge feat, and I'll admit Konoha nins know more about konoha tags than he does.  Would a Konoha nin know when to jump away from a stick of C4 with a chemical timer of some sort?  I doubt it.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Gooba said:


> Why does that matter?  Or show of dodging skill?  The only dodging feats are... dodging objects.  Not timing when to jump away from a timed explosion.  That is a knowledge feat, and I'll admit Konoha nins know more about konoha tags than he does.  Would a Konoha nin know when to jump away from a stick of C4 with a chemical timer of some sort?  I doubt it.



they have acute sense of smell, if they smell something that doesnt normally smell like a normal stick then tes they would jump away or simply counter it with a shruiken and hit it in such a way it doesnt explode


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

Jplaya, would you stop with the idiotic claims for a second and actually back up what you're saying?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Endless Mike said:


> Jplaya, would you stop with the idiotic claims for a second and actually back up what you're saying?



what have you backed up?? I dont see scans of bullseye. I'll post ten ten scans later on. Im kind of busy at the moment


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 14, 2006)

You want scans of him killing people with playing cards, toothpicks, etc.?

Because I can get them easily.

However, I've read the entire Naruto manga and Tenten has hardly done anything. We've never even seen her fight really. You're just making up bullshit that you haven't supported at all.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> what have you backed up?? I dont see scans of bullseye. I'll post ten ten scans later on. Im kind of busy at the moment


I don't need scans of Tenten, I made my name here debating in the Naruto Battledome and posting thousands of scans.  She has basically none from before the time skip, except for an unshown battle with Temari in which she gets owned.  There is some of her practicing, and being very accurate, but it isn't that impressive when compared to Bullseye.  She does have a very cool exploding ball post-skip, but it is just overkill since Bullseye can accomplish the same effect with a toothpick, or his tooth.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 14, 2006)

Heh, we should toss in Ultimate Hawkeye instead of Bullseye, and see what jplaya thinks of that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, Ulitmate Hawkeye kills with his fingernails!


----------



## Orion (Nov 14, 2006)

^^both would destroy tenten.


----------



## gaara13 (Nov 14, 2006)

well i say tenten whould win


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 15, 2006)

gaara13 said:


> well i say tenten whould win



P/E/R/A?


----------



## satanchrist (Nov 15, 2006)

Well since you made it only those weapons she can't do Soushoryu but she could still kick Bullseyes ass even with the guy's adamantanium skeleton.  Her chakra ehanced weapons could pierce that so he's more powerful.  Tenten's chakra control over her weapons can technically turn them into guided missiles, something that Bullseye can't do.  So Tenten can dodge Bullseye cannot dodge.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 15, 2006)

Chakra weapons piercing adamantium? Excuse me for a moment.

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!*

That's better.

Oh, and Bullseye doesn't NEED chakra control. He's good enough to richochet nearly any object off of any other object or objects, multiple times, and still hit his target hard enough to kill.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

chakra enhanced shurikens and kunais piercing adamantium.....lmfao wow i almosted died laughing reading that,and as far as i know she hasnt shown the ability to chakra enhance things into guided missles,while on the other hand bullseye could kill her with well everything in the enviroment preety much.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 15, 2006)

Darklyre said:


> Chakra weapons piercing adamantium? Excuse me for a moment.
> 
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!*



umm you do know they can mold their chakra into the sharpest most densest objects so yes it can pierce adam


----------



## Gooba (Nov 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> umm you do know they can mold their chakra into the sharpest most densest objects so yes it can pierce adam


That is utterly ridiculous.

Although that isn't important, since he doesn't have a healing factor, and he doesn't have too much adamantium in his skeleton.  It only lets him be a little more agile, and offers no real protection.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

^^o and were does it say that jplaya im curious were in the manga it says they can mold there chakra into things to be able to pierce anything including an indestructible metal.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 15, 2006)

vlaaad12345 said:


> ^^o and were does it say that jplaya im curious were in the manga it says they can mold there chakra into things to be able to pierce anything including an indestructible metal.



kimi had the ability to use his chakra to make his bone the densest and strongest they could possibly be. Neiji was able to use his chakra and make it real sharp to cut kidomaru's web when they fought. 

*That is utterly ridiculous.

Although that isn't important, since he doesn't have a healing factor, and he doesn't have too much adamantium in his skeleton. It only lets him be a little more agile, and offers no real protection.*

how is it ridiculous when i just gave quite a few bit of examples of the chars doing just that


----------



## Gooba (Nov 15, 2006)

> how is it ridiculous when i just gave quite a few bit of examples of the chars doing just that


You have given no examples of Naruto characters being more powerful than people who can bitchslap Kyuubi around like he is a crippled baby, because that is the kind of power it takes to _dent _adamantium, let alone pierce it.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 15, 2006)

Watch This!!

alright gooba and others scroll to the 4 minute mark, please indicate how bullseye can dodge something like this coming at him in super speeds??? And dont give me no copout answers either i'll be waitnig and lurking


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

bullseye dodges things at super speeds all the time buddy,and throws them even faster.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 15, 2006)

Err . . . dude, that part is 100% filler :S

This is like saying that Hinata's 64 Hakke -Half-Assed Version- is canon.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

^^apparently to him if its in the anime its canon.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> scans????????



scans that her weapons can pierce indestructible metal?didnt think so.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 15, 2006)

The Wanderer said:


> Err . . . dude, that part is 100% filler :S



dude thats a copout, either answer the question or leave the thread.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

^^yea its a real copout...its a filler attack its not in the manga.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 15, 2006)

vlaaad12345 said:


> scans that her weapons can pierce indestructible metal?didnt think so.



stop changing the subject rild you stated bullseye has dodged projectiles at superspeeds. I'd like to see scans of such.


----------



## Orion (Nov 15, 2006)

^^he dodges shit all the fukin time im sure u could find a pic on wiki or somethin  i dont feel like gettin my comic out.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Watch This!!
> 
> alright gooba and others scroll to the 4 minute mark, please indicate how bullseye can dodge something like this coming at him in super speeds??? And dont give me no copout answers either i'll be waitnig and lurking


That never happened in the manga, so he doesn't need to.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> DD dodging skills are no where near konoha nins in terms of that. They routinely dodge shurikens, avoid exploding tags, suitons, jutso's etc....



Daredevil has deflected bullets with his baton before.  Needless to say he is far beyond Naruto Ninjas in dodging abilities and Bullseye actually is capable of tagging Daredevil.

Tenten is Deaddead.

Also the person who hasn't read the comics who said that Bullseye could just throw his shoe as Tenten is mid-jump.  He is actually correct.

I'm actually pretty sure they are going to be claiming that Bullseye is a mutant fairly soon.  His accuracy/ability is getting too outside the realm of extraordinary skill.  Just like when they gave Scott super human spacial awareness to explain how he does what he does with his eye beams.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> stop changing the subject _*rild*_ you stated bullseye has dodged projectiles at superspeeds. I'd like to see scans of such.



Stop being paranoid. Everybody who hands you your ass in a debate isn't me


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 16, 2006)

Enclave said:


> Also the person who hasn't read the comics who said that Bullseye could just throw his shoe as Tenten is mid-jump.  He is actually correct.


Are you talking about this ?


X 




Bullseye is so good at what he does that he can tag Daredevil


And even if you count filler no jutsu, that crap takes 5-15 seconds to start up, that just TenTen screaming "Kill me! Kill me now!". And if you think that those  scrolls flying around will make things difficult.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Enclave said:


> Daredevil has deflected bullets with his baton before.  Needless to say he is far beyond Naruto Ninjas in dodging abilities and Bullseye actually is capable of tagging Daredevil.
> 
> *bullshit, DD is no where nar naruto nins in terms of being able to dodge objects. Where'd u get that idea from?*
> 
> ...




well im also fairly sure im going to be a mod soon, but guess what? Until it happens keep your non canon ideas to yourself.


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> well im also fairly sure im going to be a mod soon, but guess what? Until it happens keep your non canon ideas to yourself.



This thread has failed.

Quality of the throw(s) > Quantity of the weapons thrown.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> well im also fairly sure im going to be a mod soon, but guess what? Until it happens keep your non canon ideas to yourself.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Seriously, I vote jplaya for mod.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> well im also fairly sure im going to be a mod soon, but guess what? Until it happens keep your non canon ideas to yourself.



Wow, you are a little full of yourself aren't ya?  Are people actually intimidated by you?  Seriously, are they?

edit:

Due to your failure at knowing how to properly quote (odd for a future mod if you ask me) I missed some of what you said.



			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> bullshit, DD is no where nar naruto nins in terms of being able to dodge objects. Where'd u get that idea from?



The ability to deflect bullets is certainly enough proof of what I said.  I don't see any Naruto Ninjas blocking/dodging things moving greater than the speed of sound, do you?



			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> yeah because she will have no defense for it and will allow herself to get hit.



What could she do?  Throw something at it?  While she is doing that she gets a few toothpics enlodged in her throat and dies from that


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, also, Bullseye has thrown a toothpick through bulletproof glass. Give him something metal and I'm pretty sure he could toss it right through a small tree and still kill somebody.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Darklyre said:


> Oh, also, Bullseye has thrown a toothpick through bulletproof glass. Give him something metal and I'm pretty sure he could toss it right through a small tree and still kill somebody.



no limits fallacy


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 16, 2006)

Wrong, he's thrown an alloy hubcap through the sheet metal of a car before, after bouncing it twice off of other objects. The force needed to do something like that is WAY in excess of throwing a piece of metal through a tree.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Nov 16, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> fanboy much???



OMFG Im sigging this. That is GOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> OMFG Im sigging this. That is GOLD!!!!!!!



?? ?the heck?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 16, 2006)

He means you're a hypocrite.

Also, that's not a no - limits fallacy. It would only be a no - limits fallacy if he said that since Bullseye threw a toothpick through bulletproof glass, then he could throw anything through anything.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 16, 2006)

Lord Recluse said:


> This thread has failed.
> 
> Quality of the throw(s) > Quantity of the weapons thrown.


Quoted for truth.

Ps: i like your sig with chrono it looks good.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Nov 17, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> kimi had the ability to use his chakra to make his bone the densest and strongest they could possibly be. Neiji was able to use his chakra and make it real sharp to cut kidomaru's web when they fought.
> 
> *That is utterly ridiculous.
> 
> ...




Kimimaru stated that his bones were as hard as steel, he never said that they were unbreakable.


Very few people in Naruto have show to increase the density of blades. Ten Ten has never shown to put chakra into any of her weapons. Saying that Ten Ten can put chakra into weapons is like saying that Sanji can do Guepo just because he has tremendous leg power.




> stop changing the subject rild you stated bullseye has dodged projectiles at superspeeds. I'd like to see scans of such.




President Bush, stop saying such ridiculous things.

What’s also ridiculous is that you stated your Itachi speculation in your sig. Give me a minute to prove you wrong.




> Jplaya on Itachi creating 3 dimensional worlds with a blink of an eye




Tasukiyomi is a Genjutsu, which means it’s an illusion Itachi is creating, not an alternate universe. Itachi even states that it’s a Genjutsu.

announcement




> These are scans of itachi fighting in the new world he's created in a blink of an eye




announcement

Itachi in that page is stating that he has complete control over his *Genjutsu*, and can perform any type of torture on his opponent for 3 days. Itachi never states that it’s a new universe that he created. That "new world" that you saw was Kakashi's mind.




> Note on how the very next page, we are able to see itachi go back from his dimensional plane back to earth in an instant




announcement

In the next page, we see Kakashi breathing heavily, but wait, not one cut is on Kakashi. Kakashi was going through mental pain, not physical pain. 




> Itachi stating in canon no one without a sharigan can defeat him




Along with the fact that Tasukiyomi is "unbeatable," and that "only a sharigan user can defeat me!" Well guess what Jplaya, many anime characters have stated that their attacks were "unbeatable," and were proven wrong shortly later. 

When Vegita approached Friza and stated that he was a Super Sayin, was Vegita really a Super Sayin? No he wasn't, it was Vegita thinking that he was a Super Sayin. Enel from One Piece said that he was God, was Enel really God? No he wasn't, it was Enel thinking that he was God. From what you’re saying, I can run around saying that Luffy defeated God himself, because Enel stated that he was God! 

What I don't get is how do you really think that you can win an argument if you don't look at the other sides view? In every argument it is you giving info that you know about the side that you’re defending without any clue what you’re even fighting against. This Winter, why don't you read One Piece or Bleach and know what the Naruto characters are fighting against.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 17, 2006)

Because that would require a working brain.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 17, 2006)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> Kimimaru stated that his bones were as hard as steel, he never said that they were unbreakable.
> 
> 
> Very few people in Naruto have show to increase the density of blades. Ten Ten has never shown to put chakra into any of her weapons. Saying that Ten Ten can put chakra into weapons is like saying that Sanji can do Guepo just because he has tremendous leg power.




umm 10 10 when she threw the weapons at temari had chakra strings attached to the weapons for a second counter attack. Rewatch the clip i showed. 

The rest of your post is offtopic and non canon


----------



## Gooba (Nov 17, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> umm 10 10 when she threw the weapons at temari had chakra strings attached to the weapons for a second counter attack. Rewatch the clip i showed.
> 
> The rest of your post is offtopic and non canon


That clip is not canon, they never showed that fight in canon, go read the manga.


----------

